# Kansas Cube-Off 2011



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/kansas/index.php

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KansasCubeOff2011

Be there.


----------



## Weston (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool. Right before 3 of my AP tests.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 8, 2011)

happy times. i've got 1 month to start average sub 3:20 BLD lol.

10 minute limit for all 3.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 9, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> happy times. i've got 1 month to start average sub 3:33 BLD lol.
> 
> 10 minute limit for all 3.


 I think you mean sub 3:20


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 12, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Be there.


 
Okay.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 12, 2011)

This makes me so happy.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 12, 2011)

Xishem said:


> This makes me so happy.


This, a million times!


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

hype hype hype hype hype hype hype hype hype hype hype hype 
RyanO you better make it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2011)

More people should register for square-1 so we can have 2 rounds.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 24, 2011)

:O
I could register, but each solve would be DNF


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> More people should register for square-1 so we can have 2 rounds.


 
THIS!!!!!


----------



## Xishem (Apr 24, 2011)

I re-registered and added it, but I'm barely sup-1, so I may drop out if I can't manage to be consistently sub-1.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> More people should register for square-1 so we can have 2 rounds.


 
Ok. I'll go just for Square-1 to make you happy .


----------



## Rpotts (May 5, 2011)

2 days
hype hype hype hype hype
looking forward to seeing some folks i haven't seen in while.


----------



## RyanO (May 6, 2011)

I cut the tip of my left index finger so I haven't been practicing at all because it hurts to cube. I think it will probably be okay by saturday. It's my OH hand too so I can't even practice that. =(


----------



## Rpotts (May 6, 2011)

New Goal: Beat RyanO in all events I enter. (No finger johns)


----------



## RyanO (May 6, 2011)

I guess you won't be entering many events then... 

Actually you'll probably beat me at everything but maybe OH.

EDIT: I just realized I'm probably the only other person that gets where the johns reference comes from.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 6, 2011)

RyanO said:


> I guess you won't be entering many events then...
> 
> Actually you'll probably beat me at everything but maybe OH.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I'm probably the only other person that gets where the johns reference comes from.


 
Lol I spend enough time with Potts to get it too.

Also I have no idea what a koozie is, but now I'm really sad I won't get one :'(

Edit: just googled it and now I'm double sad :'C


----------



## Rpotts (May 8, 2011)

Yo who knows the page for the live results?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 8, 2011)

It was tinyurl.com/kansas-cubeoff or something along those lines


----------



## Xishem (May 8, 2011)

http://jfly.algnex.us/LiveCubeResults/results/#0


----------



## Rpotts (May 8, 2011)

*2x2* - David Woner 3.64 avg 2.59 single

*3x3* - Waris Ali 11.34 avg 10.40 single

Waris Ali 9.44 official PB single in round 1 and 11.34 official PB avg (85th in world)
David Woner 9.78 official PB single in round 1 and 11.06 official PB avg in round 1 (67th in world)
Jonathan Ostrander 10.68 official PB single in round 2 (only his second comp congrats)

*4x4* - David Woner 49.52 avg (51st in world, right behind Andrew Kang) 45.68 single (Official PBs)

*OH* - Jeremy Fleischman 18.13

Jeremy Fleischman 16.60 avg 14.86 single in round 1
David Woner 19.45 avg Official PB average and 17.72 forced LL skip

*BLD* - David Woner 2:17.72 official PB 

David Woner 3/3 success rate (2:17, 3:11, 2:51) 
Tyler Boulware 3:18.94 2nd Place (first comp)

*Magic* David Woner 1.63 avg 1.46 single

*Master Magic* David Woner 3.76 avg 3.33 single

*Square-1* David Woner 18.53 avg (Official PB, 25th in world) 16.66 single

*Pyraminx* David Woner 5.07 avg (Official PB, 15th in world) 4.38 single

*Unofficial Team BLD* David Woner and Ryan Potts (David calling) 44.11 single


----------



## Escher (May 8, 2011)

Woner tore that **** up.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 8, 2011)

Reconstruction of last two pairs of OH LLskip

setup: U2 B2 R B R B' R2 B2 L R U L' U' R'

R U R' z U R' U' z'
U2 x y (R U2 R' R U2 R') R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'


----------



## Rpotts (May 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Reconstruction of last two pairs of OH LLskip
> 
> setup: U2 B2 R B R B' R2 B2 L R U L' U' R'
> 
> ...


 
lol i did not notice this when judging.

also i cannot get the alg to work.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 9, 2011)

Escher said:


> Woner tore that **** up.


 
Yeah he did, I was hoping to do well, then I saw that Woner was signed up...so I settled for 2nd and 3rd in a bunch of events...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 9, 2011)

I could have won magic, but I got way too nervous and totally destroyed any chance of coming close.


----------



## cubegenius (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope I can go. It will be my first competition!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> I hope I can go. It will be my first competition!


 
.....Wrong thread....


----------



## Cubewarrior (Apr 1, 2012)

I was about to post on this when I realized that too.....


----------

